

My Startup Made 200k in Its First 2 Months. And I'm Embarassed - halcyondaze
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20141118152523-205984021-my-start-up-made-200k-in-it-s-first-two-months-and-i-m-embarrassed

======
KombuchaAddict
Great read.

